# Stihl FS 80E parts list manual request



## AVB (Jan 27, 2015)

Anyone can send me a copy of the Stihl FS80E IPL? Customer has brought in an old one that wantin restored. I needing a carburetor kit, the remote primer, and the fuel lines.


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 5, 2015)

you look up carb on walbro or zama


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 5, 2015)

i just check stihl all parts are nla


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 5, 2015)

here are the parts number looks like it is a 2 piece fuel line


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 5, 2015)

4112-353-9100 pick up body
4112-350-3500 connector


----------



## AVB (Jun 6, 2015)

I forgot I even requested a parts list on this one. 

The local Stihl dealer still had fuel components in their NOS section. 

It had TK carburetor and not a Walbro or Zama. I got the TK carburetor rebuild kit aftermarket.

I had got the unit running just to find out the the ignition coil was failing once the unit got up to operating temperature. The customer was disappoint in his yard sale purchase of this oldie. He is not upset with me as I restored most of his finds and he made money on their sales.

Bummer all that work wasted other than the experience obtain.


----------

